# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Tủ điều khiển - Controller Mach3

## maycncmini

*Dự án :*

Kích thước : 1.7mx0.6mx0.5m

_Gồm :_ 

- Màn hình cảm ứng điện trở 10.1 inc
- Các núm xoay, nút nhấn thông dụng trên máy Fanuc 10M
- Tay quay
- Bàn phím+chuột (như máy cắt dây Trung Quốc)

*Nội thất :*

- 01 máy tính E6400 (ổ cứng 80 ram 2G )
- 02 BOB
- 01 board mở rộng cổng TCP/IP
- ATC :  Mâm xoay hoặc gắp dao trên bàn XY (không bao gồm thay dao kiểu tay gắp)

Đồ nghề đã chuẩn bị đầy đủ chỉ còn chờ tủ về để tiến hành

----------

CKD, GOHOME, hminhtq, Minh Phi Nguyen, solero

----------


## hminhtq

Cái màn này giá có mac lắm ko anh

----------


## maycncmini

LCD 10.1 inc cảm ứng điện trở giá 1.750.000vnđ mua ở Hshop.vn  cái này có cảm giác mỏng manh dễ vỡ, nếu được chọn lại sẽ đổi cái 10.1 inc cảm ứng điện dung trên  smart-techvn.com giá 2.500.000 vnđ, nhân viên KT ở đây hỗ trợ nhiệt tình hơn không như Hshop.vn quá tệ không biết gì về sp mình bán

Đã thử với Mach3 giao diện Siemen, good có phong cách của máy công nghiệp như mấy anh Tây ngay

----------

Diyodira, haignition

----------


## maycncmini



----------

CKD, haignition

----------


## maycncmini



----------

CQV, haignition

----------


## longnguyenkd10

bác có tài liệu không cho em xin về ngâm cứu với ạ

----------


## maycncmini



----------

haignition, hoangson, QuyND

----------


## tuantung01

cám ơn bác đã chia sẻ

----------


## elenercom

Trông chuyên nghiệp quá bác chủ.

----------


## maycncmini

Keyboard cho Mach3 từ bàn phím máy tính :

- 99% bàn phím máy tính bị hư hỏng là do phần tiếp điểm, đừng vội bỏ nó, nó vẫn còn giá trị để ứng dụng trong bảng điều khiển của Mach3
- Thiết kế 1 PCB keyboard cho Mach3 dạng ma trận và kết nối với board xử lý bàn phím máy tính.
- Dùng phần mềm test bàn phím và phần mềm đổi phím để đặt theo ý mình trình tự các ký tự cho dễ thao tác
- Dùng Machscreen gán chức năng cho từng ký tự (nút nhấn)
- Bàn phím kết nối PS/2 sẽ ổn nhất không bị đơ như kết nối USB nếu phải nối dài cần có thêm 1 lõi xuyến nhỏ quấn 2-3 vòng (Nếu máy thường bị đơ kết nối chuột, bàn phím USB sẽ thấy ngay kết quả)

----------

CKD, elenercom, haignition

----------


## QuyND

Bác cho em hỏi, bác mần cái này là thương mại hay chia sẻ vậy ạ? Tại em cũng đang tính mần 1 cái keyboard nhỏ thôi để cầm 1 tay cho dễ. Chứ cầm cái keyboard full-size đi thấy nó bất cập quá.

----------


## maycncmini

> Bác cho em hỏi, bác mần cái này là thương mại hay chia sẻ vậy ạ? Tại em cũng đang tính mần 1 cái keyboard nhỏ thôi để cầm 1 tay cho dễ. Chứ cầm cái keyboard full-size đi thấy nó bất cập quá.


Chỉ ráp trên máy bên mình dựng thôi bạn

----------

QuyND

----------


## maycncmini

*Code chính :* 

Sub Main()
 Dim sTool As Integer
 Dim i As Integer
 i=0

OldTool = GetOEMDRO (1200) 'Tool In spindle DRO You must add this to your settings screen
x = GetToolChangeStart( 0 )
y = GetToolChangeStart( 1 )
z = GetToolChangeStart( 2 )
a = GetToolChangeStart( 3 )
b = GetToolChangeStart( 4 )
c = GetToolChangeStart( 5 )
tool = GetSelectedTool()
NewTool = tool
'Tool Changer Macro (Bed Type)
MaxToolNum = 7 'Max number off tools for the changer
ToolDown = 160. 'Z Pos to Get or drop a tool
ToolUp = 0.0 'Z Hieght to Rapid from tool to tool
If NewTool = OldTool Then
Exit Sub
End If
If NewTool > OldTool Then
sTool=NewTool-OldTool
End If
If NewTool < OldTool Then
sTool=(7-OldTool) + NewTool
End If
While NewTool > MaxToolNum
NewTool = Question ("Enter New Tool Number up to " & MaxToolNum)
Wend
Code "G00 G53 Z" & ToolUp
While IsMoving()
Wend

Code "G53 Z0.0" & ToolUp

Call MovePos(sTool)

Call SetUserDRO (1200,NewTool)
SetCurrentTool( NewTool )
Code "G00 X" & x & " Y" & y'Move back to where the tool change was prompted
End Sub

Sub MovePos(ByVal ToolNumber As Integer)

Do While (i < ToolNumber)
Code "G53 Z" & 120
While IsMoving()
Wend
Code "G53 Z" & 16
Code "G4 P2.0"
While IsMoving()
Wend

i = i + 1

Loop

End Sub
Main

*Code Home Tool*


DoButton( 24 )
DoButton( 23 )
DoButton( 22 )
DoButton( 25 )

DoOEMButton(133)
DoOEMButton(134)
DoOEMButton(135)

While IsMoving()
Wend

Do While IsActive(Input4)=0  
Code "G53 Z" & 160 & "F2000"
While IsMoving()
Wend
Code "G53 Z" & 0 & "F2000"
While IsMoving()
Wend

Loop
SetCurrentTool(1)
Call SetUserDRO (1200,1)

----------

hung1706, nhatson

----------


## maycncmini



----------

CKD, huyquynhbk, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson

----------


## Jessynina990

cho minh thêm thông tin nhé...thank .

----------


## cuatudong2018

Bạn có thể cho xin thông tin thiết kế và cách làm chi tiết, tài liệu được không?

----------


## maycncmini

*Code*

Sub Main()
OldTool = GetOEMDRO (1200) 
x = GetToolChangeStart( 0 )
y = GetToolChangeStart( 1 )
z = GetToolChangeStart( 2 )
a = GetToolChangeStart( 3 )
b = GetToolChangeStart( 4 )
c = GetToolChangeStart( 5 )
tool = GetSelectedTool()
NewTool = tool
'Tool Changer Macro (Bed Type)
MaxToolNum = 10 'Max number off tools for the changer
ToolDown = 160. 'Z Pos to Get or drop a tool
ToolUp = 0.0 'Z Hieght to Rapid from tool to tool
If NewTool = OldTool Then
Exit Sub
End If
While NewTool > MaxToolNum
NewTool = Question ("Toi da chi co " & MaxToolNum)
Wend
Code "G00 G90 G53 Z" & ToolUp
While IsMoving()
Wend

ActivateSignal(Output2) 'Mo Dinh vi chot BT30
Code "G4 P9.0" 'Wait for the tool to release
'SystemWaitFor (9) 'Wait for the tool Release Limit switch


Code "G53 Z0.0" & ToolUp


While IsMoving()
Wend
Code "G53 Z" & ToolDown
Code "G4 P2.0"
While IsMoving()
Wend

Call MovePos(NewTool)


DeActivateSignal(Output2) 'Tat Dinh vi chot BT30
Code "G4 P1.0" 'Wait for the tool to Clamp
While IsMoving()
Wend
Code "G53 Z" & ToolUp
Call SetUserDRO (1200,NewTool)
SetCurrentTool( NewTool )
Code "G00 X" & x & " Y" & y'Move back to where the tool change was prompted
End Sub

Sub MovePos(ByVal ToolNumber As Integer)

Select Case ToolNumber
Case Is = 1
Apos = 36.00
Case Is = 2
Apos = 72.00
Case Is = 3
Apos = 108.00
Case Is = 4
Apos = 144.00
Case Is = 5
Apos = 180.00
Case Is = 6
Apos = 216.00
Case Is = 7
Apos = 252.00
Case Is = 8
Apos = 288.00
Case Is = 9
Apos = 324.00
Case Is = 10
Apos = 0.0
End Select

Code "G53 A" & APos


End Sub
Main

----------

congmanhtb, Mạch Việt, solero

----------


## maycncmini

Thêm nút chức năng cho giao diện Mach3 Siemen




Với màn hình 7inc độ phân giải để ở 1280x768

----------

CQV, hminhtq, solero

----------


## hminhtq

Con động cơ kéo spindle khủng nha cụ bao nhiêu kw vậy a

----------


## maycncmini

> Con động cơ kéo spindle khủng nha cụ bao nhiêu kw vậy a������


Động cơ kéo trục Z: HBS 2 pha JMC 12Nm, XY HBS Leadshine 3 pha 2Nm, Con Spindle 2.2kw 24.000v/p con này của China, nhỏ và yếu khi phay thép

----------

